# this shut off valve is driving me nuts!



## mylifeisazoo (Jun 21, 2010)

i'm at my wits end here! i am trying to deal with these ancient shut off valves in the ladies bathroom that are of the type that can only be shut off with a flat head (some call them standard) screwdriver. no lever or tap to turn. i'm assuming they were installed at the birth of the bathroom 35 years ago. rusted shut with no possibility of loosening them. i've tried heating them up, chemical looseners, grinding a better groove so i can get better leverage with my screwdriver, to no avail. i'd cut them off and start again, if i wasn't worried that shutting off the main would affect other components of the building. it is a mom and pop hotel outfit, here. my first question is, what the heck is the name of this confounded valve, and second, what is the solution to this. shark bites, maybe?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Are you a professional plumber? Replacing frozen valves should not be a big deal for somebody in the trade.









Paul


----------



## mylifeisazoo (Jun 21, 2010)

here is a picture of the p.i.t.a.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Piece of cake. Change them out to ones that turn off. Done. Next?









Paul


----------



## mylifeisazoo (Jun 21, 2010)

ok. maybe i wasn't making myself clear. changing them out isn't gonna be easy. the main does not completely shut off the water. i am wondering if i can somehow manage to tighten this screw. there's gotta be a way without changing it out. that is what i'm wondering. oh, mighty sage of the plumbing gods...please, please give me some idea of how to turn this dang screw!


----------



## mylifeisazoo (Jun 21, 2010)

and....what is the proper name of this valve? i've searched and searched, no one seems to know the "official" name of it around here.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I just checked out your profile and see you're a hotel owner, this site is for professional plumbers only. You should probably post this question on a diy site though I recomend calling a pro. That valve is a tamper proof angle stop and needs to be replaced. When valves like that don't shut off, they need to be replaced 90% of the time. It sounds like you may be in over your head and I'd recomend getting a plumber in there to take care of things.






Paul


----------



## mylifeisazoo (Jun 21, 2010)

all i wanted to know is some information. was is that so tough to give? do you think i would've recieved that information on a diy forum? why so secretive? isn't that the whole point of forums? to help?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

mylifeisazoo said:


> all i wanted to know is some information. was is that so tough to give? do you think i would've recieved that information on a diy forum? why so secretive? isn't that the whole point of forums? to help?


Here is your info you requested.

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

